# "8-Frame" hive top feeder from Rossman



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have some of those type feeders which I like very much. I make most of my hives. I use that feeder on my 5 fr 6 fr and 8 fr hives, so I have one feeder serving three types of hives. But all my hives are within ten miles of my home


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

BeeCurious said:


> I discussed my displeasure over ordering eight frame feeders and getting feeders with the capacity of 5-frame feeders. Mr. Rossman understood and offered to take them back. :thumbsup:​


Two friends, with bees in their backyards, bought the feeders from me. 

I gave a follow-up call to Fred Rossman to let him know that he wouldn't need to pay to have the feeders returned to Georgia, and he is giving me a credit for the shipping cost that he didn't pay. :thumbsup:

I should have taken a picture of the feeder but I didn't...


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I have an 8-frame wooden hive top feeder from Simpsons Bee Supply that I have been happy with. It doesn't leak. The floats keep bee drowning to a minimum. I have a similar model for a 5-frame nuc too.

It may be a little late for this year.

Tom


----------



## rfgreenwell (Feb 14, 2010)

I have some 8 frame wood top feeders that I bought from Miller Bee Supply in NC. They are screened on the end, hold about 2 gallons I think, and haven't leaked. I think the joints were sealed with silicone. Were about $14.00 each last year I think.


----------

